# anyone registered as a service dog?



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm thinking about doing something sneaky and am wondering if anyone here has done it. Someone told me you can register your dog as a service dog and he/she can then travel on planes with you without being in the crate! Also, it's free instead of paying the fee for pet travel. You just complete a pretty simple application form and then you receive the service vest and certificate. The sneaky part is that to get on the airlines, you have to get a certification from a shrink saying you need your dog for an emotional disability (like phobias, fear of planes, and a long list of other emotional conditions). Has anyone done this?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a feeling that it is more than that. Probably have to pass courses, etc. But I got a handicap placard for our car by just asking my Dr. If the service thing works, I will get Rosie certified. We wouldn't be flying, but sure would be good to take her in all hotels.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

If you have a shrink who will write you a note -- and certify that you must have the dog with you for emotional stability -- there is nothing else you have to do. The airlines are _*NOT*_ allowed to ask you about your disability or even what your disability is. That is considered private (and protected) information between you and your doctor. If someone does ask you, demand to see their supervisor. It is legal . . . not sure I could do it, but I'm a chicken sh**! If you do it, let us know how it goes!!!!

Lorraine

PS: I know I feel emotionally fragile if I'm separated from my boy!! Unfortunately, I have a shrink who doesn't think it's "Kosher."


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think if you have some sort of doctor's note you can register, the airlines have become more liberal with service dogs that aren't seeing eye dogs, such as emotional assistance support/ anxiety assistance dogs and the like.

As far as flying with them, most airlines require they be in the carrier under the seat for take off and landing, just for the safety of humans AND the dog, flying around a cabin could certainly be dangerous for everyone and the dog, but as far as them sitting on your lap, it depends on the attendant, some are cool about it, others, not so much. dog people...just cross your fingers and hope you have a dog person as a FA  Even if you don't, I often bring blankets and put them over her when they walk by, (she sleeps on my lap most of the way)) but I *always* put her back under the seat for landing and take off.

As far as I'm concerned, being a "crazy dog lady" is a psychological reason to have your dog with you at all times !! .....ound:

Kara


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

One of my dog trainers certified his rescue jack russell terrier as a service dog. that dog trainer is almost blind in one eye, so it's 'legit'.

I have 2 certified therapy dogs, and I really researched making my 1/2 hav 1/2 shih tzu a service dog. I have migraines but no real major medical condition. I can answer the service dog question though... it's really just an organization doing an assessment and saying your dog passed. no one in the state of california governs it, it's a matter of having all the paperwork in order and whomever is looking at it to accept it.

I will say that at a bare minimum, the service dog must perform 4 functions for you, or for a speific disability. on average service dogs usually perform 50 functions.

I have seen certified therapy dogs for: deaf, hoh (hard of hearing), autism, seizures, ppl needing wheelchair assistance.

I will also say they dogs are predominately labs and goldens. Most service dog schools will not accept a house pet, but instead provide the puppies themselves.

I was trying to find a program I could attend with my pup and get certified as a service dog, for autism, b/c I work at a school and my site houses the programs for severely autistic children. It would change what he does, it just gives him more cache to be there.

sounds like you need a dr's note stating your medical condition, and then some sort of certification that proves your dog is a service dog. 


hope that helps.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your helpful replies! I will now start looking for a shrink to write a letter and hopefully we will be able to get my dog on planes and in hotels without a problem. I would still love to hear from someone who has actually done this....would hate to get to the airport and get turned away.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Okay...I'll be the "bad" guy and say something here. If you do not have a specific condition, medical or mental, and if your dog does not perform specific tasks to help you deal with or, in some cases, survive, that condition, then your dog is not suited to be labeled a service dog.

The ADA and service dog organizations have taken great measures to enable service dogs to accompany their handlers everywhere possible. It would be reprehensible to 'fake' having a service dog to avoid paying flight fees.

While there is no one agency "certifying" service dogs, there is a clear description of what a service dog should be in the ADA's literature.

One link here ADA Requirements for Service Animals.

The ADA and other agencies have fought hard for the rights of disabled people with service dogs to get access to all public places for those dogs. We, as fellow humans, should not do anything to undermine that effort for the sake of saving money, or bypassing hotel rules for pets. It diminishes the real importance of what a service animal does for its handler.

You might be thinking of an emotional assistance dog, which is different than a service dog, for your fear of flying. You should ask your psychiatrist about that one. My sister has an emotional assistance dog for her depression in dealing with breast cancer. The little guy has done wonders for her.

Just something to think about before you go ahead. Believe me, I would LOVE to have Pepper certified as a service dog so I could take him everywhere, but the fact is...he's not a service dog, he's my beloved pet.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

_ I WAS referring to emotional assistance dogs. These are companions who provide support to persons with emotional disorders. I'm not sure that most of our friends and relatives wouldn't agree that Crazy Dog Lady is an emotional dysfunction!!

Lorraine_


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I have to agree here with Wanda. I do have a certified service dog, and she is truly a life saver. I don't agree with certifying a dog just because, if the dog does not perform any acts that are of a service to you other than just to be with you as your beloved pet. 

Before my one service girl, I would do like anyone else, you find the hotels that accept a pet and you play by the rules of the airlines. And I still do the same when traveling with any of my other dogs. I'd hate to see that you promote your dog as a service dog (if it in fact is not) and get onto an airplane and your dog get upset and possibly cause an issue. 

People with real disability's and with true service dogs have fought hard to get where they are today. But if people keep trying to register "Faking service dogs" It could end up ruining it for the ones that do trues rely on their dogs to live a normal everyday life
JMHO


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Of course you all are right that one should not do this if one does not need to and that it is taking advantage and all that. I agree. Unfortunately, my dog does not fit into a crate, I cannot drive all the way across the country, and sue me - I'm not always such a model citizen! My bad.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I love this forum cause nearly every day I get a laugh out of the posts. Of course Fancy Nancy was talking about one for emotional distress. she even said she would be getting in touch with a shrink, but then she and I got a lecture from the service dog people. I can't help but think Nancy's answer was funny. And even though I probably need a shrink, I won't be going to one. And before I get a lecture about the handicap placard for my car, I need it because I can't walk or exert myself without losing my breath. Since I am not allowed to drive either, I guess my husband is getting looks when he drives up somewhere.

But my adm assistant is getting one sometime in the next year because she only has 20% vision in one eye and is blind in the other. So Rosie will be having company in the office.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

eace:

I've been a Rehabilitation Nurse for 38 years. I'd be the last one to say that people with disabilities aren't impacted negatively by others who "fake it" for personal interests. I tried to be somewhat light in my previous posts, but it seems this topic strikes a sour note with some.

That said, *to say your dog is a "service dog" when he/she is not certified as such is just wrong*. However, an emotional assistance dog is just that. Flying for long hours with a precious family member captive under a seat when the "parent" knows he/she is likely to be well behaved on his/her lap can be emotionally distressing! For some people it may be too stressful.

The level and effects of such stress should be determined by the individual with his health care provider -- and the health care provider should be entitled to attest to that fact in writing. Responsible "dog parents" also need to concern themselves with the effects of our stress on the dog.

That said, I'm all for being my own conscience and not worrying about other people's.

Lorraine


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I think some of you may have taken my post personally, when it was only one outlook on "faking" a service dog for personal gain or preference.

I don't think I mentioned or referred to anyone else's input or situation, except my own sister's.

The title of this thread and even the first post mentions "service dog", which is why I said she might be thinking of an emotional assistance dog instead. 

Nancy - my sister's doctor did, indeed, sign some sort of form that signified that she needed her TFT as an emotional support dog for severe depression. He is able to fly in cabin with her.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I think I have said this before - but I am in love with you Lucille Dodd! And I DON'T think you need a shrink because your sense of humor is too good! You're right again - I am a funny person. And also a practical one. And I try not to be too judgemental because I am so deeply flawed myself. I will also add that if I ever need rehabilitation I want Beau's mom to be my nurse since she is so compassionate and just plain NICE! Thanks again for all the comments even those disapproving. I love 'em all!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Wanda - I didn;t take it personally. I thank you so much for all the good (and right) info! I always appreciate people taking time to share their information with me. You are wonderful to be so generous!


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree with Wanda and heather. How big is your dog that it does not fit in a carrier? It may seem a little cramped but In my experience the dog just sleeps during the flight so does not need a lot of space.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I also agree with Wanda and Heather.

My son has a disability and we would never take advantage of his situation....in fact,we don't use our pets as service dogs or fudge it. I have legs,so I walk to and from stores even in the nose bleed sections! I don't have a disability,but my son does. He is 10 and won't be driving any day soon.

Too take advantage actually does hurt the people with real disabilities.

I've seen people pull up in the closest parking space,reach for the glovebox and pull out the handicap thing to hang on the mirror and get out and literally run in the store faster then I could. I always think WTH? Then you see someone older with a cane or walker who could use one and doesn't get it. Kinda sad the way our system works at times.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

In my readings on this subject I believe that a "service dog" or "emotional support dog" should have passed CGC and The Therapy dog classes. This way you can be pretty much assured that the pup will behave in the public places that you want to bring them. 

With that being said - my Lexi is a certified Therapy dog, but also an emotional support service dog to me. 

With THAT being said .... I never take her places where I am comfortable and dont think that I will have an "emotional" issue. 

I dont think that I will ever fly with her - just because I can. 

And... I feel that airlines AND hotels should still charge for a Dog in the hotel, even if it is a service dog. The animal still takes up space, and still might (unlikely but you never know) have an accident in the hotel, or bark at a loud noise in the airplane or hotel. 

Lexi and I are also getting involved with some conferences and therapy situations with people with mental disabilities including depression and Bi=Polar disease. Her certification makes it much easier to bring her into the hospitals, libraries, churches or facilities that these conferences are being held. 

So... in the end I believe that if you have an emotional issue, and a Dr. who feels that your Dog will help your situation - then I believe the pup should be CGC and therapy certified. 
If you have to search out a Dr who will "just allow" you to get a letter - I feel is wrong. 

Just my two cents!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just realized that my joke about being a crazy dog lady didn't go over too well. My point really was that airlines are now allowing emotional and psychiatric assistance animals to _those that qualify_. I am not going to be the judge and jury of who deserves to have an emotional assistance animal if that person has a doctor and vet who feel they qualify to go that route, crazy dog lady, probably not so much..it was a joke, didn't mean to offend people.
I did read about an elderly lady who registered her dog as an emotional assistance to fly with her for the first time because she had severe anxiety about flying, and honestly, maybe its just my background with doctors, diagnosis's and medicine that found something great it that, that she found comfort and security in her dog and not in a bottle of valium or xanax.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*"Service dog"*

Haven't posted in a while. but this topic got my attention. I basically agree with Heather, Wanda, Julie, and Laurie.
I have therapy dogs and we've been through all the training and testing etc. They know how to behave in a crowd, airport, unusual situations etc.
They are not service dogs , nor are they emotional assistance dogs. If I needed one of them with me in order to fly, I'd go the route of getting the psychiatrist's approval for them to be emotional assistance dogs.
I don't think it's right to try to get the dog "labeled" a service dog in name only, just so you can fly with it in the cabin.

I appreciate Lilian's humor, and everyone else's too but gotta speak out when I think something is not right!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think people have to let their conscious guide them, but when you ask the questions on this forum you get agreement and disagreement.

I am not going to voice an opinion because you already have your mind made up. 

I did however just talk with a pilot friend who said the airlines are tightening up rules on number of pets allowed on board, due to complaints by other passengers of allergies, noise, smells, etc. So now airlines are limiting the number of dogs/pets who can fly on any one flight. You might check that out ahead of time. Let me know if this is being enforced in your area, on your airlines.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe it is because my son DOES have real disabilities that I take this so personal....but to me this is down right outrageous.

I love dogs and sympathize with situations where you need to fly with your dog....however....if you can not afford to pay extra to have your dog flown,then there are other options. Boarding your dog, having a pet sitter, or traveling by car etc. Many animals have been flown in the cargo area and did just fine. You hear about horses and all kinds of animals much larger then a havanese.

To lie and go from doctor to doctor till you find a quack to write you a letter stating there is something wrong with you in order to take advantage of a need for a disabled person is beyond reproach. Anyone who thinks having a disability is a luxury that gives them special options,needs to spend a few days with my child or any person with disabilities. Not made up fake ones......real disabilities. You would change your mind I am sure. You don't know it till you live it......and I just wonder if God is watching you,because you may just find that God will give YOU a real disability to "live and learn" from. Just a thought~


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I really think besides being just plain wrong on so many levels that it is very likely to be illegal, too. I would hate to think what the penalties would be!

Julie, I understand how you feel having a disabled son myself. It is not an easy life. Sure not as simple as hanging a handicap tag on your mirror!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Did anyone not hear me say that I have a grandson with Aspergers? Is there anyone on the forum that doesn't know that my heart surgery nearly killed me and has left me with a collapsed superior vena cava just as it is flowing into my heart so that I do not get enough blood flow to sustain any exertion. My cardiac doctor won't even let me do the cardiac rehab or drive. I was being funny about getting Rosie a designation, but the placard is not funny. I own a business that I am not able to go to and and have to depend on others. I think the line has been crossed now and way to personal. Can't someone have a little fun without others piling on and missing the point entirely? If you want to sound off about people misusing the designation they have for their dog, then start another thread that doesn't involve the one that asked the question. And by the way, the placard can't be placed in the car unless I am in it and have my registration on me.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lucile-
This isn't about YOU......I know for me anyway....I knew you had your own health problems. My replies were more in general and to the original poster. She herself posts that she would be having to lie or fudge about it and the reason was because her dog was too big for a carrier under the seat.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie, I am sorry if my being light and silly about this offended you, as you know I also have a son with a disability and am also eligible for disability myself with many issues, there are days I cannot walk across the room without falling to the floor and crying, so am I very sympathetic to the plight of those medical, emotional and physical challenges to overcome...I have lived that life for 20 years now and is anything but simple. Handicap tags.. I am eligible for a handicap tag for my bladder disease, but I choose not to get one, at this time, I feel I can manage without one and if I am in the pain levels that high, I don't' see myself going to the mall or grocery store anyways,I"m on the couch on meds which I can't drive on in the first place..

I guess loving my fur girl as much as I do, I can see not wanting to put my fur child in the belly of a plane.. but am I condoning infringing on the rights of the disabled, of course not. I'm not condoning lying, either, but I see how people think these things, we are all human.. conjecture isn't always righteous

Does anyone watch House MD? After 7 seasons, I am starting to believe his credo..and 7 kids, that really does lighten my shock on truth vs. fiction.


----------



## domular (Jan 10, 2012)

There is a lot of mis-information on this subject floating around. If you're interested you might want to check out Service Dog Blog for more info. Lots of service and emotional support dog owners there and articles on most of the issues discussed here.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dear domular, to be honest , I am leary about checking out this link you posted. First time posters that post a link is a warning sign of spam . See my thread http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=15978&highlight=Spam


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Amazingly, its not spam but an enabler for the OP...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

rdanielle said:


> Amazingly, its not spam but an enabler for the OP...


what does that mean?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

OP = Original poster


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

OK, OK, OK. I hope you all are done stoning me in the public square! Your opinions and righteous anger are duly noted. I do think suggesting that God might perhaps give me a disability so I would know what it feels like might be going a tad too far. Just saying.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well Nancy you have done it again made me laugh. I wish I had been able to answer with humor instead of rage yesterday. Luckily I get over everything pretty fast, but won't be talking about service dogs again.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Lucille you are such an adorable person - I can tell from all your many posts, not just these. I wish I lived somewhere near Paris, TN so I could come over and have tea (and maybe a mint julep?) with you. Your TN accent and my New York accent could make beautiful music together! Thanks for making me smile while I lick my wounds and hang my head in shame.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I removed the link for the SD blog, I checked it out and it didn't appear to be selling anything, just a blog..but google can take you there as well if anyone is interested in the blog.

Not sure how this thread took a turn. Last night, my son and a few of his friends (college freshman and sophomores) were *talking about* buying a paper online for $60 so they could weasel out of a term paper, I said 'You can't do that!" and my son laughed and agreed it was risky business..he knows better, not plotting or planning to, but just talking about how nice it would be to goof off and not have to put the work in for a A, Here in America shortcuts and finding quicker and cheaper ways to do things, any thing, are just drilled into the american psyche from birth til' you are purchasing adult diapers, and it made me think about this thread..

I pray none of you ever have to get sick or disabled. I spent the better part of the morning with a lupus rash all over my back and throwing up and having fever chills and I"m pretty sure its just stress from family stuff flaring me up. Sucks a big one...because I still had to drag my sorry but up to my husband's office and cover for him while he's out of state with his dying mother.

I think its time for a nap  I'm too tired to fight, think or make a cute and witty joke, but the link is removed!

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

FancyNancy said:


> OK, OK, OK. I hope you all are done stoning me in the public square! Your opinions and righteous anger are duly noted. I do think suggesting that God might perhaps give me a disability so I would know what it feels like might be going a tad too far. Just saying.


I am sorry you are feeling like you are or have been stoned, but let me say this - You posted it and when it is being posted like a place here in public, you will have a wide range of opinions and feelings there in the mix.

I find it appalling that anyone would want to consider doing these kinds of things that could later result to someone not being able to have a service dog when it is truly needed because people may think that it would be ok to cheat the system. I am not just talking about you, but many others who may think of doing the same thing. When the system that was put in place for the disable gets taken advanage of because of those that do do these things it can eventually ruin it for the whole and hurt the ones who truly do need that service.

I don;t know if this thread was suppose to be intended to be funny or what, but myself and others who do deal with certain disabilities don't find it to be an amusing subject when it is something that if not meant to be funny can hurt another person. JMHO


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

FancyNancy said:


> OK, OK, OK. I hope you all are done stoning me in the public square! Your opinions and righteous anger are duly noted. I do think suggesting that God might perhaps give me a disability so I would know what it feels like might be going a tad too far. Just saying.[/QUOTE
> 
> It appears you missed my point. What I was saying,was not wishing a disability on you,but rather saying be careful what you wish for because you just might get it. Depends on what you believe of course...
> 
> I also said that I wish you could volunteer to take care of or help a person that has real disabilities,a child or an adult. Then you can live it and feel it for awhile and it could change your prespective. Maybe you wouldn't even be tempted to lie and cheat a system in place for people with disabilities (or we could only hope).


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Well Nancy you have done it again made me laugh. I wish I had been able to answer with humor instead of rage yesterday. Luckily I get over everything pretty fast, but won't be talking about service dogs again.


Then why is this post in a service dog thread? This is an important serious issue Lucile. It isn't funny.

Did you ever think that you may one day yourself need a service dog and people thinking of doing what Nancy is will prevent you from getting the help a service dog could provide?


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I really don't see anything funny here either. How is it funny or a joke when someone posts their intentions, on a public forum no less, to commit fraud in order to reap a benefit they have no legitimate claim to? I fail to see the humor.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Last I knew the sense of entitlement was not concerned a disability. Although many people seem to suffer from this these days!

I think what some people are misunderstanding is what a service dog is. I talked with a friend of mine who has all CERTIFIED therapy dogs providing a service to people in nursing homes,hospitals,special needs children and cancer units. She told me this:

* They are missing the big point of what a service dog is.It isn't a well behaved dog, it isn't a therapy dog, it isn't your pet as long as you are depressed, etc.1/4 people have depression, we don't get to walk into a restaurant with our dogs cause we are having a bad day! To be honest, even if you have a disability, it isn't your pet. It is specifically a dog trained to do something you can't do.*

She gave me permission to use what it is she said.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I meet with my son's case worker Thursday....along with 11 other people to help plan his future transistion into junior high (this is what you have to do IF you have a child with REAL DISABILITIES) and I am going to ask his case worker about this. If there is any way that this kind of abuse of the system can be stopped, I want to know what it is so I can be sure to stop any future abuse from people claiming false disabilities to be able to travel with their dogs and claim service dog titles. The dogs that are service dogs are highly trained to benefit the specific person it will have as an owner...it isn't a pet you are too cheap to pay for or want to haul into a restaurant.

It is interesting how some normal people want to be disabled when it benefits them. Funny how a disabled person either can not even conceive this deception mentally or they will never have a chance to "play normal" as you would "play disabled".


----------

